# Yet another LP&W Update... #7



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. In know there's a lot of these.. It's just that after getting a whoe lot of nothing done over the winter I'm now making great progress and I want to share.. Hope you guys are enjoying these...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Akh9nzSAwKQ


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good Dave, keep up the good work, I wish I had yer ambition! Hah LOL Did you feel the 4.9 tremor last nite? My daughter who lives in Salt L. City felt it, moved the couch a bit she was sitting on???? Regal 

P.S. "live" show tonight 7-9pm come and join us. Regal


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah. I felt a little something. I was in the kitchen fixing dinner and it felt like a big truck drove by.... but I didn't hear a truck.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave

While what you do works, you can also get the 'embed' code on the YouTube site too and do the following.

http://www.youtube.com/v/Ak...ram> name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve.. I can never get that to work for me.. 


For the most part, the "landscaping" on the east end of the bed is done... yeah..


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave looks good. How's the coal tipple coming along? Aren't you guys going up and help with fixing the modules?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I've had the good weather to work out in the yard the coal loader is on hold for the moment. 
Tomorrow is the first opportunity in a month for Manfred and I to go get ballast, and I have another meeting to attend at 1:00. I'll have time to go get ballast and be back in time, but I'd be cutting it really close (probabaly would be late) trying to make it to Lynn's and back. So, sorry, I'm going to have to miss it. 

I want to talk to you regarding how you built your covered conveyor..


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave just e-mail me and I will tell what you want to know.


----------

